# G0752 Lathe- What Is The Largest Tool U Can Use?



## JoJo1 (Dec 5, 2015)

I can not center a 1/2 inch cutter on my g0752 lathe as the compound is too high by at least a 1/16 of an inch. Is this common with this lathe?
Thanks
Jojo


----------



## mikey (Dec 6, 2015)

Why not use a 3/8" bit? For a 10" lathe, 3/8" would be about right, I think. A quick change tool post is a good idea, too.


----------



## wawoodman (Dec 6, 2015)

Isn't this the same issue you posted about here?

http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/g0752-major-issue.40719/#post-349812

I doubt that the answers have changed: modify the tool, use a smaller tool, get a QCTP.


----------



## JR49 (Dec 6, 2015)

JoJo1,  All the responses you've received, although somewhat sarcastic (c'mon guys) had very good solutions to the problem.  HOWEVER, I completely agree with you and the few others that said "Grizzly should make this right".  Sure, China machines need to be tweeked a little, But Grizzly advertised this lathe as capable of using up to 1/2" tool bits.  If it doesn't, they need to replace something.  Good Luck,  JR49


----------



## wawoodman (Dec 6, 2015)

Maybe Grizzly will cut you a deal on their QCTP. Or at least, explain the discrepancy between catalog and real world.

In all seriousness, though, you will lose nothing by going to a 3/8" tool, at least for now.


----------



## JoJo1 (Dec 6, 2015)

First of all, thanks for all the responses. I especially appreciate the individual that sent me the measurements from his machine. That is usable data.

To clarify  couple of things, the four tool holder that came with the lathe is the correct size. The 1/2 inch tool being a 1/16 of an inch high is with the 4 tool holder and the QCTP (AXA) Phase II tha I have.
 The issue is not with the tool  holders, but the fact the compound is just too high. Manufacturing defect....

The cutting tool I am using is just a 1/2" high speed blank that I ground down. (And it is exactly 1/2" by 1/2")

And by the way, the individuals that suggested solving the problem with a QCTP really do not understand the purpose and/or function of the QCTP, especially when using the largest size cutter that it is made for. If the compound is above the normal spec. the QCTH will do nothing to resolve the problem with a 1/2" tool. That one is a thought statement. think about it. Hint- it does not lower tools, just raises them....

So the solutions provided were: - Suck it up and accept a defective tool... not acceptable to me
                                                           - rebuild the entire compound--- not acceptable to me
                                                           - buy and install a QCTP  - -- Again, that will not fix the problem using a 1/2" tool
                                                           - Solution-- call Grizzly and request a new lathe (I was told new parts would not fix the issue by 
                                                               Grizzly)  This is the solution to my issue and I will call them tomorrow.

Have a great day and if you have a G0752 or equivalent from Grizzly, I recommend you check the height of the compound. If it is low, not an issue.

Regards,
JoJo1


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 6, 2015)

JoJo1 said:


> First of all, thanks for all the responses. I especially appreciate the individual that sent me the measurements from his machine. That is usable data.
> 
> To clarify  couple of things, the four tool holder that came with the lathe is the correct size. The 1/2 inch tool being a 1/16 of an inch high is with the 4 tool holder and the QCTP (AXA) Phase II tha I have.
> The issue is not with the tool  holders, but the fact the compound is just too high. Manufacturing defect....
> ...



The compound is .927" below the centerline on my G0602.   The AXA type tool holders are usually (Aloris, Phase II, Shars) specified at 15/16" or  .9375"  which would be .0105 over center for a 1/2" tool bit.  Dorian shows theirs at .875" or .052" under the centerline.  

I measured two 250-101 tool holders with 1/2" bits from Grizzly at .944" and .947" , .023" and .020" over the centerline.  Shars sells a 250-101XL which is specified for 5/8" tools and measure out at .912" and .917" or .015" and .010" under the centerline  with a half inch tool bit. I also measure the 4 way tool, post sent with the lathe and it measures .891" to .897" or .025" and .020"  under the centerline with a 1/2" tool bit. Measurements were made with a digital height gage.

The Shars catalog states a 15/16" upper level height which implies that the minimum tool height for a 5/8" tool bit is equal or less than .9375 and for a 1/2" tool bit, the minimum tool height would be equal to or less than 13/16" or .8125".   Clearly, their product specification does not match actual measurement.  

The bottom line?  The OEM 4 way tool post that I received with the lathe will properly seat a 1/2" tool bit on my lathe.  Standard type 1 tool holders from most suppliers will not work with 1/2" tool bits on my Grizzly G0602.  The Shars 250-101XL and possibly the tool holders will work (barely) on my lathe

There is no requirement that an AXA QCTP fit a Grizzly lathe.  When people buy a QCTP, they make the height measurement on their lathe to determine suitability and order accordingly.  Grizzly does have an obligation to ensure that their OEM tool holder works as specified.  I would measure the distance from the base of your tool holder to the floor of the tool slot (mine is .394") and the distance from the top of the compound to the centerline of the spindle (mine is .927").  I would also measure the distance to the top of the cross feed (mine is 3.100)  and the distance to the flat of the ways (mine is 5.005).  In creating your problem, the tool holder, the compound, the dial, the cross feed , carriage, and the headstock itself could all be suspect.  You should be able to narrow the field with a few measurements.

Bob


----------



## tomh (Dec 7, 2015)

The problem is not with the lathe or the compound  when using the supplied 4 way holder as you say.  Therefore you must focus on the fact that The problem is with the quick change tool post and  holders.  They are generic in the fact that they will fit some and not others.    ( fits 9-12 lathes )  
There is no standard size lathe.  
The only way to solve this problem is to do what I have done in the past for friends is to mill the bottom of the individual tool holders. 
In your case that 1/16 will require that you remove around .080   3/32 + -  to get the needed adjustment range.   
And not having a mill  you  have to find a machine shop or a school to get it done.

Tomh


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 7, 2015)

tomh said:


> The only way to solve this problem is to do what I have done in the past for friends is to mill the bottom of the individual tool holders.
> Tomh


Or buy Shars 250-101XL tool holders.  $12.50 ea. on e-Bay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quick-Chang...urning-Facing-Holder-250-101-XL-/351293554705

Bob


----------



## tomh (Dec 7, 2015)

Bob
That is the smart  way to go.   Also easier on the tooling.
Then frugal folks  will go medieval on what they have

Tomh


----------



## Fabrickator (Dec 7, 2015)

I use Phase II AXA QCTP.  I also use mostly 1/4" and some 3/8" tools.  If you want to use 1/2" tools, just have the bottom of the tool holders machined down to do so, and be sure to subtract some extra height for fine tuning the height adjustment.  It's not Grizzly's problem, although they should have considered that one may wish to add a QCTP it when designing the machine.  I bought an Aloris parting tool (1/8"W with replaceable carbide inserts) and had a machine shop cut down the tool holder about 1/8" because it was too hard on my machines/tooling.


----------



## chips&more (Dec 7, 2015)

If the Grizzly lathe with its original 4-way tool post will hold a 1/2” tool bit at the proper height. Then fine, it’s at the manufacture’s specifications. If “you” modify any part of the lathe and then it will not accept a 1/2” tool bit. Why on earth would you blame Grizzly for the problem? Go out and procure 7/16” tool bits. A 1/2” tool bit is a lot of grinding anyway. Smaller is better sometimes, less grinding. Or modify the recess in the holders on the QCTP. You might find them a little on the hard side to machine with a cutter, or you could grind them…Dave.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 7, 2015)

In reality, the tool bit is not the weak link in the G0602/G0752 tooling system.  With the OEM system, 1/2" tooling was overkill.  I have 1/2" tool holders fir those instances where I might need them but most of the tooling I use is 3/8". 

For many of us, one of the first "improvements" was to make a modified compound clamp. My particular modification uses a 5/8" thick square plate with six clamping screws instead of two and an extra three screws in the compound dial.  Even with that,there is still flex in the tooling system.  

Additionally, the drive system used on the lathe is not up to the kind of torque required for heavy cuts.  The belt design places a 3L belt on the final drive with the gear belt on the high speed/low torque side.  3L belts are rated for less than .1 hp when driving a 5.5" pulley at 150 rpm.

Bob


----------



## Fabrickator (Dec 7, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> In reality, the tool bit is not the weak link in the G0602/G0752 tooling system.  With the OEM system, 1/2" tooling was overkill.  I have 1/2" tool holders fir those instances where I might need them but most of the tooling I use is 3/8".
> 
> For many of us, one of the first "improvements" was to make a modified compound clamp. My particular modification uses a 5/8" thick square plate with six clamping screws instead of two and an extra three screws in the compound dial.  Even with that,there is still flex in the tooling system.
> 
> ...




So true....


----------



## JR49 (Dec 7, 2015)

JoJo1 said:


> The 1/2 inch tool being a 1/16 of an inch high is with the 4 tool holder and the QCTP (AXA) Phase II tha I have.


Guys, I think if you go to post # 6 above, one line of it,  I quoted here, we will all agree.  Obviously, Grizzly has no responsibility for the QCTP fitting, BUT, he says that the stock 4 tool holder doesn't get on ctr. with a 1/2" tool bit either.   Grizzly is absolutely responsible for their "4 tool holder" to put a 1/2" bit on ctr. as their specs advertise!!  Can we all agree with that?  JR49


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes.  Call Grizzly and insist on a solution.  But go in armed with information, not just that it's not working. Make some measurements, try to determine which component is not in spec.  The objective here is to get a working machine. preferably not by having to rebuild it.  My G0602 is working and I made measurements in post #7 above for comparison's sake.  it should enable narrowing the suspect list.  Jojo, feel free to quote my numbers when you talk with them.

Bob


----------



## chips&more (Dec 7, 2015)

JR49 said:


> Guys, I think if you go to post # 6 above, one line of it,  I quoted here, we will all agree.  Obviously, Grizzly has no responsibility for the QCTP fitting, BUT, he says that the stock 4 tool holder doesn't get on ctr. with a 1/2" tool bit either.   Grizzly is absolutely responsible for their "4 tool holder" to put a 1/2" bit on ctr. as their specs advertise!!  Can we all agree with that?  JR49


I think the author of this thread needs to clarify the problem. And the quote that you retrieved was just part of the descriptive problem. The sentence before in #6 says that the factory 4 way tool holder works/is the correct size.

I once did a fun thing in College. Had to write down “how to fold a paper air plane up from a piece of paper”. I then passed the instructions over to the person next to me. I also received instructions from the other side of me. We all followed the instructions verbatim. No one in the classroom made a perfect paper airplane from the instruction given! Conclusion, I can’t write and no one in that room could either…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## JoJo1 (Dec 7, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> The compound is .927" below the centerline on my G0602.   The AXA type tool holders are usually (Aloris, Phase II, Shars) specified at 15/16" or  .9375"  which would be .0105 over center for a 1/2" tool bit.  Dorian shows theirs at .875" or .052" under the centerline.
> 
> I measured two 250-101 tool holders with 1/2" bits from Grizzly at .944" and .947" , .023" and .020" over the centerline.  Shars sells a 250-101XL which is specified for 5/8" tools and measure out at .912" and .917" or .015" and .010" under the centerline  with a half inch tool bit. I also measure the 4 way tool, post sent with the lathe and it measures .891" to .897" or .025" and .020"  under the centerline with a 1/2" tool bit. Measurements were made with a digital height gage.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information.
Regards
Jojo


----------



## JoJo1 (Dec 7, 2015)

chips&more said:


> I think the author of this thread needs to clarify the problem. And the quote that you retrieved was just part of the descriptive problem. The sentence before in #6 says that the factory 4 way tool holder works/is the correct size.
> 
> I once did a fun thing in College. Had to write down “how to fold a paper air plane up from a piece of paper”. I then passed the instructions over to the person next to me. I also received instructions from the other side of me. We all followed the instructions verbatim. No one in the classroom made a perfect paper airplane from the instruction given! Conclusion, I can’t write and no one in that room could either…Good Luck, Dave.




The problem is the machine does not allow the use of  a 1/2" cutting tool with the supplied tool holder or any other tool holder because the compound is too high. It is 1/16 inches to high. Is that clear enough? The compound is too high and no tool holder will work correctly with this lathe because they sit on the compound.

I posted this information to inform others of the issue with the lathe so if they desired they could check there lathe to see If they had the issue. I normally do not use 1/2 " cutters and just happened to by some or I may not have discovered the problem during the warranty period.

I understand the potential work arounds provided but that is not an option for me. 

When I was looking to purchase a lathe I did a lot of reading and research. This site provided some very informative information. That is the purpose of my sharing of information. I do not recommend the purchase of the lathe due to the manufacturing issues experienced.

Regards
Jojo


----------



## John Hasler (Dec 7, 2015)

JoJo1 said:


> The problem is the machine does not allow the use of a 1/2" cutting tool with the supplied tool holder


Ok, that's quite clear.  What response have you had from Grizzly?


----------



## jmanatee (Dec 11, 2015)

JoJo1 said:


> The problem is the machine does not allow the use of  a 1/2" cutting tool with the supplied tool holder or any other tool holder because the compound is too high. It is 1/16 inches to high. Is that clear enough? The compound is too high and no tool holder will work correctly with this lathe because they sit on the compound.
> 
> I posted this information to inform others of the issue with the lathe so if they desired they could check there lathe to see If they had the issue. I normally do not use 1/2 " cutters and just happened to by some or I may not have discovered the problem during the warranty period.
> 
> ...


I think you are confusing cutter with shank,...   this four way tool holder allows for tools with a 1/2" shank.   MANY tool holders (especially negative rake) will have the insert below  the top of the tool holder which would put it inline with center height.

If you are sharpening a 1/2" HSS tool blank you could easily sharpen it to have the correct height on the cutting edge and still have a 1/2" shank.

JMHO


----------



## Getsome (Dec 10, 2016)

I just bought the G0752 and purchased the tool post T10166. I'm having the same issue. Tool holder will not get low enough to center the cutting bits. I'm about to mill the bottom of the bit holders .250 to correct the problem. That's the fastest fix as far as I can see.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes, thats the easiest way to do it. The problem is that the machines are made for a 10mm or 12mm bit, I am not sure of the exact measurements on this model, but I ran in to that years ago.  Ours are made with the needed clearance for a 1/2" Tool, plus just a slight bit more to let you go slightly below center, and also so that an AXA tool post can be used without modification.       If you have a mill, you can take some off of certain parts of the compound slide as a permanent fix.  (Usually not the top of the compound, but underneath where it mounts to the round degree ring)    Just be careful that you still have enough room to tighten the nuts, you might have to address that too, but it can be done.      Lots of ways to do it, just depends what other tools (A mill) you might have available.


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 14, 2016)

JoJo1 said:


> The issue is not with the tool  holders, but the fact the compound is just too high [for a phase II AXA QCTP]. Manufacturing defect....


I wonder if a 0XA toolpost would fit better?

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4083&category=

Note that little machine shop sells a bunch of slightly different versions designed to fit specific lathes.


----------



## WarrenP (Nov 2, 2018)

JoJo1 said:


> The problem is the machine does not allow the use of  a 1/2" cutting tool with the supplied tool holder or any other tool holder because the compound is too high. It is 1/16 inches to high. Is that clear enough? The compound is too high and no tool holder will work correctly with this lathe because they sit on the compound.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Jojo




 Sounds like your upset with the people here trying to help you, remember they are just trying to give options that you can do to fix your situation, they didnt make the lathe.
 You also say that "no tool holder will work". I think it was suggested to you that if you get the sharsXL tool holder it will give you more room. The group is just trying to give you what options there are. If you dont  like them either find your own or dont worry about it. As they have said the weak point on the lathe actually isnt the tool size itself , it is how sturdy the counpond is.. You can have an inch tool but if the compound isnt sturdy then the problem will still be there. 
 Well, Good Luck with it. 
 By the way I have the G0752 also and I find that the compound is the issue too, not the size of the tool.


----------



## mikey (Nov 2, 2018)

Ummm, Warren, this post is over 3 years old.


----------



## WarrenP (Nov 2, 2018)

Haha, yeah... i noticed that later.. but Thanks.


----------



## mikey (Nov 2, 2018)

S'okay, I've done that before, too ... but I did like what you had to say!


----------

